# Aquaclear 110 or Emperor 400?



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

I just dont know what to buy. Its for a 90gallon thou


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll put my vote in for the AC110.

I love mine, its quiet and it sucks alot and does a perfect job doing what I want it to do which is mechanical fitration.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

I would say AC110 but 1 filter is not enough. I already know how your stocking level. I would say get AC110 plus another filter. It is also a good idea to have more that 1 filter in case one breaks from so reason.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I have 2 aquaclear 110's on my 90 gallon.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I was wondering how long it would take you kate...If you ever buy from Kate you will know she love the AC.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

2 x AC110 or 1 AC110 and a cannister.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

desjardo said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you kate...If you ever buy from Kate you will know she love the AC.


That's only because you didn't see the basement. I have a air pump that runs the rest of the tanks downstairs that used to supply a hospitial floor with oxygen. But yep I am a fan of AQ's for the price they can't be beat.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I guess its the only economical way to do that much water... Sounds interesting.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

AC's all the way


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Aquaclear 110 x 2 or sub 1 aquaclear for a cannister. I would also add either a powerhead or a hydor for circulation and surface agitation. I always do at least twice the gph or more than what is manufacturer recommended.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

i was just wondering if you chose to have 2 filters how would you place them in/on your tank? side by side or on opposite ends or what? i definately think a power head of some sort would be important to aid water flow.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd put them side by side. there was a time I ran with 3 filters in my tank.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

It depends how you want your flow to go. I usually run several HOB filters with intakes at different depths to make sure that I don't get any dead spots and get optimal water flow. I will usually have one on one side of the take with a shallow intake and one on the other with a deep intake. I would recommend the same concept if you used one HOB and one powerhead, just with the powerhead's outtake distributing along the width of the tank i.e. mounted on the side of the tank rather than the back.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a emperor 400 and Aquaclear 70 for my 90g. To be honest, the aquaclear 70 alone can do the job. When my old emperror 400 broke down, I have been using the AQ70 for almost a year alone and everything was fine (I was waiting for boxing day sale LOL) ... Of course, 2 filters would be better.


----------

